# The Mossy Tree Edge



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I finally decided to start a tank journal (as per recommendation) of my tanks. This lovely thread is the journey of my fluval edge. (and a bit of copy/paste from the old threads for now)

In the beginning
After not having a tank for about 10 years I decided to get back into the hobby. I recently purchased a fluval edge. (and am already wanting a bigger tank... funny how that works!)

I have had the tank for just under a month and started to add more inhabitants over the past week.










Current Stock:
3 zebra danios - active little punks constantly chasing eachother









1: Fire shrimp? - pretty active little guy, roams the plants/mosss 









1: crystal shrimp? who seems to hide on the tree all day (comes out at night...) I think the danios harassed him at first so now he hides alot.









1. Apple snail - cool snail, excellent little cleaner who constantly makes his rounds.









and a moss ball that was added after the danio pic 

-----

The second Month:

I upgraded my tank today (from 6g to 12g) and everyone seems to be happy.. minus the snail who hasnt left his shell since the move.

I added a few more plants in the back. 
I still need to do some re-arranging as I neglected to move the thermometer and need to remove all the rocks that seem to be lacing the plants but I will do that next water change.. I didn't want to leave the fish in a bucket for toooo long.

In the near future i may add a small army of Celestial pearl danios's or possibly Emerald Dwarf Rasboras if i can find them.. otherwise I will have to decide on what else to add to the colony.

Current Stock:
3 zebra danios
4 neons
1 crystal shrimp
1 fire shrimp
1 apple snail

View attachment 13805


A few updated pics - 1/21/2013

















Month 3:

So i took on the venture to swap out my substrate to a darker color. There is about a 2" base layer of miracle grow organic potting mix followed by about 2" of eco complete.
It was a messy venture... many water changes later its starting to look like an actual aquarium again!

I may move all the Cambodia to the right more (few chunks on left) and add a few more corkscrew vals on the left


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So the 12G edge has been redone with about 2" of miracle grow organic potting soil caped with an inch or two of Eco-complete and a bunch more plants. Everything seems to be growing well. The inhabitants are still the 4 neons, 12 CPD's, 10 pumpkin shrimp (although i can only find 8...) and a nerite snail.

I'm much happier with the dark substrate!

12g tank









I'm really happy with how the tree is filling in.









Some CPD's









neons









Pumpkin Shrimp









































The Apple/Nerite snail


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Those CPDs are gorgeous! And your photos are amazing...!! Hope you're having better luck with the pumpkins.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The dark substrate does make the colour of fish and shrimps pop out more. Tank lighting looks more subdued and easier to look at.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yay, tank journal! Thanks! 

This moss tree really is fantastic. Beautiful, beautiful tank. And yes, your photography skills are not bad either! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Where did you find that piece of wood :O


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool tank!!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks pretty awesome. Is that java fern on the tree?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Looks pretty awesome. Is that java fern on the tree?


Java moss.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

crazy72 said:


> Java moss.


Correction, meant java moss.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I removed the Cabomba and pulled these out of the Chi to add a more vibrant color to the edge









I decided to impulse by a dozen Boraras urophthalmoides (Exclamtion mark Rasboras)
These guys a super tiny and i figured they would be good buddy's for the CPD's since i moved the Harlequins and Neons to the Osaka Forest tank









One of my CPD's checking out the upper grounds.









I also picked up some Echinodorus Tenellus to try as a foreground/carpet style low light plant


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Today I added another female pfr shrimp and 4 Dario Dario's (Red Indian scarlet badis). They are micro predators and very curious. I love to watch them explore.

I think the tank is probably a little overstocked now and may have to move some fish out later (tons of fish but all super tiny) they seem to be happy for now


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey shift where did you get the scarlet Dario?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I got 3 of them from a shop in town... i haven't seen them in there lately but ill take a peak for you next time i'm in there.. *(probably thursday as thats when they get their orders)


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Did you get males or females and how are their temperaments? They are pretty.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Very cool. Now you are making me want some CPD's for my small tank. They are super cute. Great job with the tree, very natural looking  I can't keep moss alive for some reason. Most likely because of the excel I use to combat BBA. Very inspiring tank. And I have to agree that you did a fine job of capturing the beauty in your photo's, mine are always blurry no matter how hard i try.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

They are very curious little fish always on the prowl for micro snacks.. At first I thought I had 3 males however now one is much paler than the other two and may be a female. Other then being picky eaters (and severely slowing down my pfr population..). I love the little guys

The next project is going to be figuring out how to get this chunk of wood into the edge!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Lighting upgrade









And a topless edge


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice! how did you cut the top up?? really nice job on cutting it  are you setting up a shrimp tank?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The glass top .. I took the top off with a razor blade.. it was actually pretty easy.
The old base (new light fixture!) was done with a dremal and a cutoff wheel

The 12G edge is getting that tree stump once it decides to sink.. and the 6g will probally become a shrimp tank.
I have an AQ20.. but will prob hold out for a used canister to for it and find a nice led light.


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sweet! It's crossed my mind to do so many times haha


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I would def recomend it. The lighting upgrade is night and day. My fish/shrimp no longer hide in the shadows!

The only downfall.. is now i'm going to probably spend 150$ on a mini canister and led light for my new rimless tank to set it up! (like i need more tanks! haha)


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

And yet another re-scape! I finally got around to finding a way to get that driftwood into the mini hole up-top of the edge.

I love the new look.. and will take some high res pics once the water clears up.


----------

